# Regards this Equipment



## RikkiRicardo (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi

I would like all the Big guys or gals to comment on this equipment.

http://www.emakmakina.com/9-7-kg-gold-refining-machine.html

i want to process 95% clean metals mixed from e-scrap 

we would like to process around 50 to 100 kg per day or more of clean metals
now if you know of a better system please let me know as we want to start a refinery for e-scrap
we have the equipment for crushing grinding the boards plus separating plastic fiberboard from the metals.80% Alum capacitors are removed 
If someone from the board that also can design a system we would pay for this.
we are looking to collect as much metals that we can.

RikkiRicardo


----------



## nickvc (Jul 28, 2011)

Rikki i hate to spoil your plans but looking at that machine, I think it's capacity is for 7 kilos of metal at a time not just the gold content. I think you would use far too much acid to recover any of your values and have very little to show for your efforts, even the best escrap from the past rarely ran much over 2% gold so on 7kilos you might get 14 grams at best. All the processes that you need to recover and refine escrap are on the forum and in detail and all you have to do is study and read the relevant posts. The boards are a totally different matter and most processors send the resultant bars to the big copper refiners but if you can find a way to beat that method I'm sure the whole forum will be reading.


----------



## RikkiRicardo (Jul 29, 2011)

nickvc said:


> Rikki i hate to spoil your plans but looking at that machine, I think it's capacity is for 7 kilos of metal at a time not just the gold content. I think you would use far too much acid to recover any of your values and have very little to show for your efforts, even the best escrap from the past rarely ran much over 2% gold so on 7kilos you might get 14 grams at best. All the processes that you need to recover and refine escrap are on the forum and in detail and all you have to do is study and read the relevant posts. The boards are a totally different matter and most processors send the resultant bars to the big copper refiners but if you can find a way to beat that method I'm sure the whole forum will be reading.



Hi Nickvc

That equipment is just for the refining.Here is something he wrote to me.
Dear Mr.Ricardo Veloza
If you can have it shredded and milled to around 50 microns. you don't need a crusher.
Can you separate metal pieces from plastics?
If you can very good, if not, no problem so much. Just we need a little big reactor.
All metal pieces are reacted with H2SO4 (sulfuric acid) at first in a leaching tank. Copper will be copper sulfate as liquid.
After separating copper-sulfate-liquid from mud ( you can sell the copper sulfate as agriculture/drugs or get back the copper from copper sulfate) . Mud has gold and other precious metals with dirt. Mud is reacted with HCl + Cl2 (chloric acid with clor gas) in a other leach tank. gold and other precious metals will be liquid. All precious metals are separated from liquid together and refined one by one in refining machine.
You need 2 pieces min. 1500 liters leach tank and 4 pieces separating tank each 1000 liters with 2 filter system
and refining machine. We use refining machine's fume filters and vacuum system for leching tanks together.

This is for doing 250kg to 500kg of just metals. Now if someone has better ideas of a better system.
At this time i do deal with the big guy's not far from you and i also deal with Umicore 
I have a company here in Romania and at this time we can get money from the EU to do this project I'm collecting and buying per month around 20 Tons
so we would lie to start small then grow. Please give input.also would like to hear from others.
RikkiRicardo


----------



## Palladium (Jul 29, 2011)

What was the quote on some of this equipment?


----------



## Palladium (Jul 29, 2011)

Anybody else want to take a crack at interpreting this ?


----------



## Palladium (Jul 29, 2011)

and the hits keep coming... 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrHz94EABcI&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## RikkiRicardo (Jul 29, 2011)

Palladium said:


> What was the quote on some of this equipment?



Hi Palladium

Here are some prices.
1 unit refining and recyclig machine 22.000.-euro
1 leach tank and filter system with 1 stoc tanks 30.000.-euro 
1 neutralization system for waste liquid 15.000.- euro 

So are you saying that this is a waste of money and time?
also this includes the setup and training in the price
If you experts think this is good i will e-mail him that i want to visit his plant with 250kg of metals 
to see what he has to say.

Rikkiricardo


----------



## nickvc (Jul 29, 2011)

Rikki
Your missing my main point, in using acids to dissolve all the base metals your going to be left with a huge volume of waste acid contaminated with various metallic elements which will still need further treatment, added costs, to be able to dispose of them.
The big processors use massive furnaces and melt all the metallics of which copper is the main percentage and then assay the bars and trade them to a copper refinery, chemical refining of very low percentage escrap is a non profit process unless you cherry pick exactly what you process, which is exactly what most members of the forum do, due to the fact that all metals have to be dissolved to get to your values.
The only method I can think of that will just remove the visible gold is a cyanide leach but I don't think you will get grants from the EU to start slushing hundreds of gallons of that around and you will probably have local opposition to contend with, not to mention it's lethal toxicity, it allows for no mistakes...
The processes to refine the cherry picked escrap are all detailed here on the forum and even on a larger scale you can build or buy all you need to be safe and be flexible in your methods but I really feel your chasing your tail trying to refine all the metallics and will lose money time and time again if you go down that path.


----------



## RikkiRicardo (Jul 29, 2011)

nickvc said:


> Rikki
> Your missing my main point, in using acids to dissolve all the base metals your going to be left with a huge volume of waste acid contaminated with various metallic elements which will still need further treatment, added costs, to be able to dispose of them.
> The big processors use massive furnaces and melt all the metallics of which copper is the main percentage and then assay the bars and trade them to a copper refinery, chemical refining of very low percentage escrap is a non profit process unless you cherry pick exactly what you process, which is exactly what most members of the forum do, due to the fact that all metals have to be dissolved to get to your values.
> The only method I can think of that will just remove the visible gold is a cyanide leach but I don't think you will get grants from the EU to start slushing hundreds of gallons of that around and you will probably have local opposition to contend with, not to mention it's lethal toxicity, it allows for no mistakes...
> The processes to refine the cherry picked escrap are all detailed here on the forum and even on a larger scale you can build or buy all you need to be safe and be flexible in your methods but I really feel your chasing your tail trying to refine all the metallics and will lose money time and time again if you go down that path.



Hi Nickvc

At this time I'm searching as for collecting all the metals I'm to small for this.We just want to collect the more value metals.the sludge we would send it to another refinery for that after taking the value.I have at this time the grinders an the separation unit that works very good.as for the acids they can be reclaimed till they are useless am i right? with the right equipment.There are a lot of smaller out fits doing this.An yes there is a lot of cherry pickers also and doing very well.most of our metals are copper after our separation.And regards acids we get them at a good price here and regards EU money here in Romania everything can be done.We also want to set up a small scale copper electrowinning system.This also why I'm asking you experts for advise and searching if someone has a better idea.or someone that wants to build what we need.as there is a lot of people here that i see can do this.
next time I'm in England we should meet as i work with some good people there.involved in the business.I'm no expert in refining or equipment.

RikkiRicardo


----------



## nickvc (Jul 29, 2011)

Rikki meeting would be a good idea and hopefully we can sort out some of the details of exactly what you can and can't do in house. I'll be happy to help and I do know most of the big reclaimers and refiners in this area so perhaps we can get some better ideas as to how to push you forward.
When your coming over send me a PM and we can arrange a meet but in the meantime spend sometime reading here on the forum and try and formulate your plans to a stage that we can then fine hone them rather than starting from scratch. In honesty I have never been impressed with refining machines as they are very limited in what they can do and at the price you could build an almost state of the art facility which would be flexible and of much more use to your various scrap types, as I stated before, virtually everything is here on the forum you just have to search and read and I would certainly do a lot of research before buying equipment so that you don't waste your time and money on useless or limited kit.


----------



## 4metals (Jul 29, 2011)

Their claim of .9999 fine gold makes the process suspect. Not impossible but improbable. I would have more faith in a system claiming.9995 purity. Since you are in europe, check out http://www.italimpianti.it/ their equipment is very high quality. Before you decide you should compare.


----------

